
Springer Nature makes key textbooks freely accessible - app4soft
https://group.springernature.com/gp/group/media/press-releases/freely-accessible-textbook-initiative-for-educators-and-students/
======
app4soft
Full list of books in English (~ 409 items) available as single Excel
spreadsheet (XLSX).[0]

Also there are few related threads (with more info!) on Reddit.[1,2,3]

[0] [https://resource-cms.springernature.com/springer-
cms/rest/v1...](https://resource-cms.springernature.com/springer-
cms/rest/v1/content/17858272/data/v4)

[1]
[https://old.reddit.com/r/learnmachinelearning/comments/fvncj...](https://old.reddit.com/r/learnmachinelearning/comments/fvncjm/springer_is_giving_free_access_to_409_of_its/)

[2]
[https://old.reddit.com/r/FreeEBOOKS/comments/g34xi5/408_free...](https://old.reddit.com/r/FreeEBOOKS/comments/g34xi5/408_free_ebooks_from_springer/)

[3]
[https://old.reddit.com/r/engineering/comments/g2ymkk/springe...](https://old.reddit.com/r/engineering/comments/g2ymkk/springer_just_released_these_free_ebooks_epub_and/)

